# Weird watermelon



## catsraven

Has anyone ever seen a watermelon with swirls like this? If so, what kind is it?


----------



## The_Blob

looks like a *Sorbet Swirl* (Citrullus lanatus var. lanatus) hybrid? SS is supposed to be yellow, but they do have the swirl pattern

look here:
Vegetable Research & Extension Center


----------



## catsraven

Thanks Blob. It probably is a hybrid. Mom got it at the store.


----------



## The_Blob

catsraven said:


> Thanks Blob. It probably is a hybrid. Mom got it at the store.


hybrid doesn't necessarily mean 'evil', as much of a shock as saying that is to many people... most if not all food crops today are NOT the same as they were thousands, or hundreds (or sometimes mere decades) of years ago...

even GMO isn't evil' in & of itself, it's the irresponsible, greedy, and oftentimes ignorant utilization of the technology that is misanthropic


----------



## *Andi

The_Blob said:


> looks like a *Sorbet Swirl* (Citrullus lanatus var. lanatus) hybrid? SS is supposed to be yellow, but they do have the swirl pattern
> 
> look here:
> Vegetable Research & Extension Center


Cool link! :wave:

But the Cream of Saskatchewan just looks right down odd ... lol 

catsraven, sorry I have no clue.... was it just the swirls that made you question what kind of watermelon it was? (Oh and I love the plate.)


----------



## TechAdmin

I've never tried a yellow melon. Does it taste the same?


----------



## catsraven

*Andi said:


> Cool link! :wave:
> 
> But the Cream of Saskatchewan just looks right down odd ... lol
> 
> catsraven, sorry I have no clue.... was it just the swirls that made you question what kind of watermelon it was? (Oh and I love the plate.)


No I wanted to know if it was some sort of mutated watermelon or a breed. The flavor is average to boring.

The plates I got for xmas. I love them too.


----------



## The_Blob

Austin said:


> I've never tried a yellow melon. Does it taste the same?


IMO they have a milder flavor & once they start to over-ripen even slightly are almost inedible (to me)


----------

